# A little old school install I got time to start working on..



## OzAudioGmc (Dec 27, 2020)

Stage 1 complete, before the beauty panels and fiberglass. 16 Gmc sierra double cab. Audiofrog 3way. Orion 225 on highs,Orion 250 on subs (2- 250L's) A1200.2 on midbass and A600.2 on mids.


----------



## EmptyKim (Jun 17, 2010)

Whoa! Love it!


----------



## patrickstewart81 (Jun 6, 2021)

This is awesome! Looks great! What impedance are you showing the *HCCA 250? *


----------



## OzAudioGmc (Dec 27, 2020)

patrickstewart81 said:


> This is awesome! Looks great! What impedance are you showing the *HCCA 250? *


Everything is running 4 ohm stereo. They have all had work done though..


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

Did you bridge the 225 for 3 way front stage? Its a 2 channel amp.


----------



## OzAudioGmc (Dec 27, 2020)

619Tundra said:


> Did you bridge the 225 for 3 way front stage? Its a 2 channel amp.


No, they are all running 4 ohm stereo. 225 hcca is on tweeters, A600.2 on midrange, and A1200.2 on midbass. 250 hcca is on subs.


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

I have a 225 and a 425.


----------



## Bchester6 (Jan 15, 2020)

Love Oz audio subs!


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Very cool! I’m guessing the back seat won’t be going back in.


----------



## TrashPanda (May 21, 2021)

Awesome bro!!


----------



## ASaur (Jun 28, 2021)

Looks impressive


----------



## OzAudioGmc (Dec 27, 2020)

Old Skewl said:


> Very cool! I’m guessing the back seat won’t be going back in.


 As of now, no it will remain out. The enclosure fits beautifully under the seat but, if I stay with this setup for the amps there isn't room for the back of the seat. Hunting for a PPI 606.2 so I can possibly make some changes.


----------



## Cisco473 (Mar 13, 2021)

Das nassss


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Very cool, very cool. Impressive that box can fit under the seat.


----------



## OzAudioGmc (Dec 27, 2020)

I should have mentioned it does require a 2.5" seat lift to accommodate the enclosure


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

Amazing!
I've been wanting to build an old school system, like I had in the 90s, with PPI Art series for a while, but can't find them in decent shape.
Need an A1200.2 and two A600.2 just like those


----------



## DoubleCrown (Jun 26, 2019)

I'm all about those PPI art series amps. Hot dawg.


----------



## DoubleCrown (Jun 26, 2019)

Wait a minute. Old School with a DSP?? 
Sacrilegious!


----------



## OzAudioGmc (Dec 27, 2020)

DoubleCrown said:


> Wait a minute. Old School with a DSP??
> Sacrilegious!


😆 Had to see what some classic power was like with modern technology.


----------



## OzAudioGmc (Dec 27, 2020)

SWRocket said:


> Amazing!
> I've been wanting to build an old school system, like I had in the 90s, with PPI Art series for a while, but can't find them in decent shape.
> Need an A1200.2 and two A600.2 just like those


It took awhile to find a mint a1200.2, this one was a display model. The a600.2 I picked up from Shawn King, he worked his magic on it and did some op amp upgrades.


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, if you come across any other PPI Art (600, 404, 1200) please let me know


----------



## OzAudioGmc (Dec 27, 2020)

Are you looking for .2 arts? Are you a member of the precision power fb group? I see them quite often in various condition posted there.


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes, I am looking for .2s, although the ones I had were not .2 (I built the system in 1991) and I'm open to the originals as well. 
I have a FB account, but haven't used it in 4 years or so, it was depressing me. I'll check it out though.


----------



## OzAudioGmc (Dec 27, 2020)

I understand about fb, I just recently opened my account again strictly for the auiod groups. Way too much nonsense and drama for me.


----------

